# Group Buy AMD/Milltek



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

in the main forum ....

Click here for Milltek exhaust group buy at AmD

if you haven't seen it Â 

info..


AMD are offering 20% discounts on ALL exhausts ordered in this group buy for a minimum of 10 people but require deposits in advance to secure.

All prices include VAT: 
225 Cat-Back (100mm) Was Â£561 Now Â£449 
FWD Dual Outlet Cat back Was Â£446 Now Â£357 
Fitting Â£65 
Not including delivery


----------

